# summer time load vs winter time load



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I hear a bunch about people choosing different grains for their summer load or winter load.
Do you change up or do you use the same bullet all year. In the 9mm
I like to use the 124 +p Gold Dots and Federal HST for spring through fall and go to the 147 grain HST in winter. I don't have any real science behind it but it makes me happy. Youtube shows that the 124 grain HST gets about 2 inches of penetration more than the 147 HST and the 124+p Gold Dot seems to work 13" in bare gel and 16.5" in Denim/gel.

Thanks Southernboy for the link to the HST. I was able to get 3 boxes of 124 and 2 of the 147 so I should be good this year.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Never heard of this..... Have heard about different carry weapons for winter/summer......... To each his own.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't carry reloads for personal defense.
Factory-made cartridges don't vary, season-to-season.

When I used to hunt, I did use reloads.
They were always built to the very same formula, regardless of season.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If I were a long range shooter in high level competition, I might check this out. But, I doubt that most folks are going to notice any difference. I usually develop my hunting loads in the hot Texas summer, and use them at temps just above freezing. When I check my 'cold bore' sight-in, in cooler weather, I rarely have to make an adjustment. I haven't missed my aim point on a whitetail since I was a kid with 'buck fever,' so I'm going to say don't worry about it. You seem to be talking about handguns, so that makes it even less of a factor, for anyone but maybe the very best marksmen.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't but I carry 230gr 45s all the time. Here the temp shift between winter and summer isn't enough matter, but if I were in sub zero weather I'd be a little worried of the velocity dropping below the bullet's operating range.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

30 yrs. in LE and not once did we change rounds because of weather or seasons.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't change for seasons. I've seen where some military snipers shooting long distances may sometimes sit their rounds out in the sun to get a faster burn in order to cover the distance quicker and get a more precise shot, but for day do day self defense, I don't see this as an issue.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with comments above, at handgun distance, not an issue. 

For the long range shooter or professional sniper... temp, wind, barometric pressure, angle and altitude can alter the bullets flight path... but we don't change our rounds... we adjust our dope or use holdovers based on the recorded data that has been established by shooting in various climates prior (during training) to actual field work. We're also looking for precise impact where many factors come into play.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The only thing I've ever heard or read WRT change in handgun ammo is the weight of bullet to length of barrel. For example, lighter grain bullets usually work better in shorter barrels, where longer barrels are better for the heavier bullets, such as the difference btwn a 115 gr 9mm vs a 147 gr. I've used lighter bullets in my smaller guns and heavier in the larger guns, but right now I have a 135 gr bullet in all my 9mm pistols from the M&P Shield to my Glock 17. I have Federal Hydrashok in my Glock 42 as it has been a consistent performer in that caliber by all accounts I've seen.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> I don't change for seasons. I've seen where some military snipers shooting long distances may sometimes sit their rounds out in the sun to get a faster burn in order to cover the distance quicker and get a more precise shot, but for day do day self defense, I don't see this as an issue.


I must have missed the part about the question being based on rifles, sniper's and their loads.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I must have missed the part about the question being based on rifles, sniper's and their loads.


You didn't. In fact, it was never specified. There is no need for snarky remarks either, but you got down pat.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> You didn't. In fact, it was never specified. There is no need for snarky remarks either, but you got down pat.


Maybe it was just me and how I interpreted the question. Some get concerned about handguns when summer turns to winter and people start to wear heavier clothing. All of a sudden, they think they need to change brand, weight or design of ammo, to deal with heavier clothing and penetration issues.

When it comes to snipers, there's a lot of fallacies involved. I won't attempt to elaborate or educate, but laying ammo out in the sun to heat it up for a faster burn rate, is one of them.

If I did indeed sound snarky, I'm retired and I'm entitled. :smt033


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm not sure anyone is really entitled to be snarky, but I'm familiar with the premise. I believe the context of the question was related specifically to handguns, but the ponit in my reply was that although I have heard of some circumstances where snipers shooting long distances have put their rounds in the sun to allow the heat (context of hot/cold weather) to give the powder a better burn, I have never heard of anyone changing loads in handguns.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I am sorry I didn't make my post more accurate. I was referring to Handguns and more concerned about heavy clothing in winter time. I do enjoy the information on snipers.
I am not an expert on rounds and only can go by what I hear or read. I just thought that a heavier bullet might have better chance of reaching vitals in the winter time but from what I hear I am wrong. It makes sense to me that ammo goes through the 12" to 18" mark would perform the same no matter the weight or brand. I love Federal HST more than any other bullet but I have lots of Gold Dot 124+p ammo and didn't want it to go to waist besides NYPD loves this round. I will see which bullet shoots the best of the handgun I am carrying that day, but I guess I shouldn't switch up so many times but I have a large collection. I love my S&W 3913 and Shield for EDC with the HST but I do like to carry the Glock 19 with the Gold Dots. Too many choices I suppose.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I use the Hornady Critical Duty 135 flexlock round in my Glock 19, and based on the FBI tests, it performs really well with good penetration at all five criteria. I would think the faster the bullet, the better the penetration, and the Gold Dot 124 +P or the Federal HST should be more than ample ammunition for any weather. I know a lot of LEOs use the Gold Dot, so I suppose that would be the next round I would use in 9mm. That or the HST. It's all good stuff.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> I'm not sure anyone is really entitled to be snarky, but I'm familiar with the premise. I believe the context of the question was related specifically to handguns, but the ponit in my reply was that although I have heard of some circumstances where snipers shooting long distances have put their rounds in the sun to allow the heat (context of hot/cold weather) to give the powder a better burn, I have never heard of anyone changing loads in handguns.


It sounds as if you are not retired.

Many don't realize that once you do retire, you get an information packet from the govt. First and foremost, you are thanked for your contributions to society. Then, you are then made aware that you are no longer obligated to be out-going, friendly, nice, accommodating, cooperative, or contributive, as well as a whole long list of other attributes.

You can now live your life as you have always wanted to. You can embrace whatever personality suits you best. I've only been retired a little over 4 yrs. now, so I'm still getting used to what I can do or how I can behave. That fact might show up on this forum from time to time. :mrgreen:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> It sounds as if you are not retired.
> 
> Many don't realize that once you do retire, you get an information packet from the govt. First and foremost, you are thanked for your contributions to society. Then, you are then made aware that you are no longer obligated to be out-going, friendly, nice, accommodating, cooperative, or contributive, as well as a whole long list of other attributes.
> 
> You can now live your life as you have always wanted to. You can embrace whatever personality suits you best. I've only been retired a little over 4 yrs. now, so I'm still getting used to what I can do or how I can behave. That fact might show up on this forum from time to time. :mrgreen:


LOL!! Seems as if I've heard of this handbook.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> I use the Hornady Critical Duty 135 flexlock round in my Glock 19, and based on the FBI tests, it performs really well with good penetration at all five criteria. I would think the faster the bullet, the better the penetration, and the Gold Dot 124 +P or the Federal HST should be more than ample ammunition for any weather. I know a lot of LEOs use the Gold Dot, so I suppose that would be the next round I would use in 9mm. That or the HST. It's all good stuff.


Remington new Black Belt Bullet based on the Golden Sabers will work well in all of the criteria when it is made available to the public. I only care about the bare gel test and the gel/denim test as I don't plan on shooting through doors, glass, and sheet rock but maybe I should consider it in my ammo choice. I like the CD 135 and I have a few boxes. I like the idea of it not plugging up in clothing and still give minimal expansion. There is a big difference in the HST and CD but penetration is #1 on the list for a bullet. As I posted earlier the Hydra Shoks are being discontinued and the HST will become the new flag ship and made available more to the public. Check out Shooting the Bull 410 on youtube and you will see why I choose the 124 grain HST and 147 grain HST. I still respect the Gold Dots as they have a street proven record now and many PD are having good results of it. I sure do miss the Federal +p+ 115 grain 9BPLE that is a devastating round the Ill State Police still use this round with great results. The cavity of this round is like a canyon in 10% gel.


----------

